# Housing for newly morphed tree frogs?



## cwebster (May 5, 2018)

Am seeking good housing for newly morphed pacific tree frogs...very tiny, about the size of your smallest fingernail. Hoping to find mesh container or a glass or plastic container with a mesh top, to keep melanogaster flies inside. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------

